# Ph Level



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

I got a ph and amonia test kit today for my tank and my amonia test is checking out good, and the ph is checking around 8.0. i got the kit that mounts inside the tank and shows the ph and amonia levels. What do i need to use to get the ph down that i can get at my local pet store or can order online. or will the fish adjust to the higher ph. I also have well water which a friend of mine that has some aquariums said that well water will have a higher level than city water. I know there is probably a million threads on here concerning this topic but i didnt see any with people that have well water. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well water always has a high ph becaese the water has been in contaxt with rocks, like limestone, for a long time. A ph of 8.0 is great for livebearers, Rift Valley Cichlids and Rainbows. To lower the ph, do water changes with fully aeriated distilled water. Change 10-20% at a time to avoid shock. You should see your ph slowly drop.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My ph out of my tap is 8.2 and well water. Your fish will adjust, just leave it. Be sure to drip acclimate fish before you add any new ones. If for some reason you had to lower, the mentioned method is probably the safest. Things like driftwood and peat will lower it, but that is temporary.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Acclimate the fish slowly and they will be fine. Drip acclimation is best and you should be fine if you do that.


----------



## HK40 (Sep 14, 2011)

what is drip acclimation?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html

Sooo easy to do! (And easier than tying knots in the air line, is just getting an airline valve, so you can adjust the drips that way.)


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will try the drip next time I get fish. I thought about trying some driftwood or meet balls to lower it but as long as the fish will be ok with proper aclimation I will wait and see how the fish do in it. So far the only ones that have died are two angels and two gouramis but I had some smaller fish that I can't remember the name of were fin nippers and i think there were stressed alot. I gave the fin nippers to a buddy and they seem to be a lot better now and one of my opaline groumis is colored up really nice


----------

